# Valentine's Day - DRY!



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Cos it's the day before Prophet Mo's Birthdate.

Oops

One of the biggest money spinner days for the hotels. Are the religious zealots really trying to ruin the country?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You'll just have to get so smashed the day before so it carries over to Valentine's day. Problem solved.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Cos it's the day before Prophet Mo's Birthdate.
> 
> Oops
> 
> One of the biggest money spinner days for the hotels. Are the religious zealots really trying to ruin the country?


How is this possibly ruining the country? It's a Muslim country, not a Democracy! It just so happens that Prophet Mo's birthday falls a day before Valentine's Day.

Too bad for the hotels and they're overpriced Valentine's packages!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> How is this possibly ruining the country? It's a Muslim country, not a Democracy! It just so happens that Prophet Mo's birthday falls a day before Valentine's Day.
> 
> Too bad for the hotels and they're overpriced Valentine's packages!


What I'm saying is, that as a strict Muslim country they should decide whether to align more with Saudi and ban it, or more with Indonesia and allow it, they can't have their cake and eat it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ouch.... That isnt nice.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

zin said:


> You'll just have to get so smashed the day before so it carries over to Valentine's day. Problem solved.


or date a muslim this year


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I hope the bars are the only things that are dry that night


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Bah. Valentines Day is just a money making scheme anyway


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Bah. Valentines Day is just a money making scheme anyway


So says the singleton....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> So says the singleton....


You assume too much Mr Andycapp


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

its funny! other day i was having chat with my friends and they were telling that dubai as a muslim country does things which are not recommended in islam and is very free city, crossed limit blah blah blah and here people are saying Dubai Strict Muslim city.....................

option 1-and you guys can always have private parties at your place , just make arrangemnet prior to valentines .....kooll

option 2- celebrate on 10th,11th or 12th Feb

or as cami said ....date a muslim this year............LOL


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

A good muslim doesnt date.... 

Hahahahaha

 So at least he will be corrupt and buy you a mega present!!!

Remember low license plates... big ballers


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

a few years back, Eid fall on the 31st December and the government move it to 30th, so that they can still sell Alcohol. Alcohol business belongs to sheikh, so they might do it again this year!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> A good muslim doesnt date....
> 
> Hahahahaha
> 
> ...


personally, i change the lane when i see those. you don't want to mess up with drivers who think showing others you're dying to be noticed is worth the a s***load of money you paid. unless you're royalty here. 

also, i doubt that money goes to charity; if anyone wishes to donate, they could do it the quiet way instead of pounding their chest on the road. 

as for "a good muslim doesn't date," they would, poor them, if etisalat hadn't blocked the dating sites here


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I hope the bars are the only things that are dry that night



lol


----------

